# Screen protectors



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

Will an epic screen protector work on a stratosphere? Should be getting a stratosphere tomorrow?


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't believe how much crap people will buy for their phones. I just got a new phone and I need a case for it! And screen protectors! If I don't then it'll get fudgeed up!

No, it won't. I can't believe how many people will pass up a thing like the extended battery because it won't fit with the stupid case they want. [/rant]


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

In my line of work a screen protector is needed even a case. But for now I'll be happy with just a screen protector.


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

You may be all careful and never hurt your phones but the rest of us find that protective devices are more valuable than a battery... I for one have messed up too many phones to count but I have a charger everywhere I go so an extended battery isn't that big a deal esp when most are relatively expensive.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am by no means careful with my phone. I've just never broken one, even a slider.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Screen protectors on this phone is like panting a solid steel door for protection. This phone has gorrila glass. Look up youtube vids of people trying to crack, break or scratch the glass. You SERIOUSLY don't need screen protectors.


----------

